# 4 and half month cockatiel always sleeping.



## abhijeet (Jan 30, 2018)

I brought my cockatiel dodo two weeks ago and he is 5 months old, he is eating like crazy, but the problem I see is he sleeps a lot even in the daytime approximately 16 hours a day, on one leg puffed up and head tucked inside wings.

Also, he doesn't talk at all only time he chirps is when he sees other birds flying outside from the window.

I was wondering if he is too small to for chirping and 15-16 hours sleep is normal for 5 

Here is the image of Dodo sleeping in daytime with his head up


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How much sleep does he get at night? Tiels will supplement during the day when they don't get enough. He's sleeping on one foot which is something a sick tiel would not be able to do. Have you taken him in for a vet visit? Does he like to come hang out with you outside his cage?


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi abhijeet

I see your Dodo has his feathers fluffed up. I see this in my cockatiels, particularly when they sleep in winter.

Cockatiels living in the Northern Hemisphere would possibly still be on the tail end of winter so presumably, if it is cold, I surmise they may sleep longer. 

Having owned cockatiels for twenty years or so I have observed they will sleep from dusk to dawn as most other daytime birds do. 

There can be other factors. If their sleep is disturbed they will tend to "catch up" during the day hours.

Does the bird start sleeping at dusk-is he undisturbed through the dark hours or is he in a place where he can be disturbed ( awakened) several times a night? by people passing by his cage? 

If it is cold , does he have a cover over his cage?

Currently where I live in Australia and we are having a heat wave up to 40 degrees Celsius during the day.

To compensate, I bring them into the airconditioned part of my home where it is 25 degrees Celsius. The birds sleep a lot while they are in the cool AC, not all the time but more than they do in a normal summer.

As far as cheeping goes he will take some time to get used to you.

He will not talk well until you start talking with him. Cockatiels just mimic what we say to them.
The best way to get him cheeping and eventually talking will be to talk to him as often as possible. 
Each and every time you have reason to pass his cage and feed and water him, talk to him. Say hello Dodo and tell him-him what a great bird he is.
repeat whatever you want him to learn over and over again.

When the bird starts to edge over to be close by you near the cage bars -you will know it is starting to take effect. Also, look and listen to him as he will start to practice words- albeit very softly, almost under his breath.

I won't mislead you here, it will take a good deal of time and you will need patience.

I hope this helps you and good luck in getting him to cheep and talk back to you.

Ozteil.


----------

